# Change lock screen ticker



## rberry88 (Dec 16, 2011)

I saw the video that shows what is included in the premium suite but I noticed on my lock screen I have Yahoo News ticker. My question is, is there a way to get different information on that ticker, would love a rootzwiki post ticker (  ) or an ESPN ticker.


----------

